# What to do with Leftovers - Bean Soup



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 2, 2012)

This bean soup was made entirely from leftovers and is sumptuous.  First, here's what's in it.

Made-From-Leftovers-Bean-Soup"
2 cups home-made pork broth
1 cup dried Navy Beans
1/8 cup tomato paste
1 15 oz can dark-red kidney beans
1 large onion, rustic dice
3 tbs. pearl barley
3 tbs. brown rice
1/4 lb. cooked corned beef, diced, and with juice
3/4 cup refried beans
1/2 tsp. fresh groudn black pepper
1/2 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp. ground cumin

Cook the dried beans for three hours in the broth.  Test the beans to make sure they are cooked through.  Add the onion, rice, and barley.  Cook for another hour.  Add the remaining ingredients and let simmer overnight in the slow cooker.

I started with the broth that was left over from some pulled pork.  I added the beans and let it cook in the slow cooker on high, for 3 hours while DW and I watched a bit of television.  Then, I started tasting, and adding leftovers from the fridge until finally, I added the seasonings. 

This was a soup that started out without any grand plan.  I just cooked it, and tasted it.  It wasn't right until I added the coriander and cumin.  The final result is very good soup.  Give it a try.  I know, corned beef, and some of the cooked corned beef broth have very little to do with good pork broth.  But really, they work great together.  Now, if only I had some hominy...

So, you'll have to excuse me.  I have a big bowl of soup to dig into.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love leftover bean soup!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 2, 2012)

O yeah-- Leftover bean soup.  I have that same recipe,  except I sometimes substitute a few of your ingredients and swap out a few others and maybe the proportions aren't Exactly the same as yours.....  Well,  it's the same  if we start out with an onion,  and go from there.  

I love bean soup, and I try not to allow too many leftovers to accumulate for too long, even in the freezer.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 3, 2012)

i add orzo in my bean soup....

and also just an idea, when i have bean soup and noone at home is paying attention to it, i  transform it into a tasty pie filling.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> i add orzo in my bean soup....
> 
> and also just an idea, when i have bean soup and noone at home is paying attention to it, i  transform it into a tasty pie filling.



Many long years ago, when I was first stationed at North Island Naval Air Station, San Diego,  young lady sailor brought bean pie bean pie that was indistinguishable from pumpkin pie, to work.  She shared it with us, her fellow sailors; and I was impressed.  Is that the same kind of pie that you are talking about?  If so, I need, I say, need that recipe. Please .

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 3, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Many long years ago, when I was first stationed at North Island Naval Air Station, San Diego,  young lady sailor brought bean pie bean pie that was indistinguishable from pumpkin pie, to work.  She shared it with us, her fellow sailors; and I was impressed.  Is that the same kind of pie that you are talking about?  If so, I need, I say, need that recipe. Please .
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Hello Chief 
i would be honeed to share my granmothers recipe, first i need to ask you if you make your own pie dough? if you do i will proceed and will explain the way i prepere it


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Hello Chief
> i would be honeed to share my granmothers recipe, first i need to ask you if you make your own pie dough? if you do i will proceed and will explain the way i prepere it



I make several different kinds of pie dough.  For this, I would think a flaky pastry dough pie crust would work.  Is that what you use?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 3, 2012)

ok, I will try to explain it,,, please keep in mind that english is not my mother lanquage and if it does not make sense to you feel free to ask 

i bake the pie in the baking pan that comes with the electric stove. For it i measure 1 kilo all purpose flour, a pinch of salt and 500 grams warm water. Kneat well devide the dough in  5 balls. Cover them with a warm towel. 
now...preheat the oven on 200 degrees celsius and place the pan inside but upside-down. 
open one sheet for the dough and bake it in the oven on the pan;s bottom...take it out leave it aside and do the same with other 2 balls. U r going to bake 3 pie sheets like this. 

Now take the pan outside and leave it to get cold, or use a second one to assemble the pie. 
Open one pie sheet lay it on the bottom of the pan cover it with one third of the bean soup...take one of the sheets you baked and break it in small pieces sprinkle all over the beans, sprinkle one teaspoon olive oil and then add another layer of beans, baked sheet again , beans ...and open the 5th ball and cover the pie. 

Take a knnife and cut the pie on cubes sprinkle with oil and bake on 200 degrees celsius for 45 minutes or an hour depends on your oven.

about the bean soup you prepare it the way you like it, i use white kidney beans, 500 grams, carrots, celery, red sweet paprika whatever you like. Just take care to simmer it long enough so most of the water evaporates...it needs to be rather thick to use it in this recipe. so you have 2 frresh opened dough sheets on the bottom and on the top and 3 inside that are baked.

i hope u r going to like it. it is a lot of work i make this pie once or twice a year. 
You could also use this method to prepare a pumpkin pie with cinnamon and walnuts and  there is another verzion of this pie with sweet rice pudding filling.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 4, 2012)

correction: f u r going to cook been soup especially for the pie then cook 250 gr. beans,

and for the rice pudding pie bake all of the pie sheets, and just assemble the pie with warm pudding without baking after that, just cover it with a towel and wait to get cold to eat it.


----------

